# Family Member Job Issues



## Bobby5000 (Oct 19, 2011)

I have a close family member who has lost several sales jobs in the last 10 years. He has now gotten a warning from his company. He works at home (tele-commute) and I believe he now needs to provide comprehensive reports and show what he is doing. 

He probably works 3-4 hours a day, and I think the company realizes that. His family has very little savings and holidays with financial stress is something all of us want to avoid. However, he spends a lot of time each day on politics and blames Obama for all of his current job problems. Additionally, he had a coworker who messed up a project and he is now disenchanted and believe making sales would be hard. 

I think it is possible for him to salvage his job through hard work but he seems unable to do this. He is a nice person, good father, person, and has been helpful to me in various ways. He seems to be on this destructive past that has occurred in the past. Frequently one cannot solve other's problems but here the solution seems simple, but getting it done seems to be so hard. His boss said things that I observed before he was discharged from a prior job which led to a year of unemployment.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I believe I'm acquainted with your family member.

People like this have no business in SALES and especially tele-commuting. I always wonder why their employers just don't SEE that and switch them to another job! His guy needs a job not based on commission, and one with a set work schedule in an office. Maybe even with a punch in/ punch out time clock.

Not everyone is self disciplined enough to essentially be their own boss.


----------

